# Track rebuild for Mikes 2/27, 2/28



## mmorrow

The track will be closed the last weekend in Feb for a rebuild.
This should allow for most racers to race the HARC Race at the River.
We would appreciate any and all help on Saturday and Sunday.
Sunday will be the primary work day. (shaping and packing the jumps and laying the pipe)

All of this is in preparation for the RC Pro TX State Series Race March 13th. and the HARC race the following weekend.


----------



## mmorrow

Come on not everybody at once. This tread has had over 40 views and no one has said they will be there to help. lol

BTW the on road worlds warm up is the following weekend (Feb 6th) and it sounds like the offroad track will be closed.


----------



## Big Phil

Ummm I'll help.


----------



## nik77356

I'll help if I'm off work. So we won't be able to run on it at all until the 12th?


----------



## JammInChris

mmorrow said:


> Come on not everybody at once. This tread has had over 40 views and no one has said they will be there to help. lol
> 
> BTW the on road worlds warm up is the following weekend (Feb 6th) and it sounds like the offroad track will be closed.


I'm in :cheers:


----------



## wily

mmorrow said:


> Come on not everybody at once. This tread has had over 40 views and no one has said they will be there to help. lol
> 
> BTW the on road worlds warm up is the following weekend (Feb 6th) and it sounds like the offroad track will be closed.


If my plans out of town flop....I will be there.


----------



## mmorrow

If you help with the build you will be able to test the jumps while we build it. lol


----------



## Smiley

We will be there to help out as well.


----------



## mmorrow

Mike said the track will be tiled up during the week. This should make it go much faster.


----------



## ayrroger

I may help...


----------



## jbranham50

Roger has weak Rep Power.


----------



## Doc Hepner

Hey Mark...I will be there Saturday. I have to work at Larry's Sunday.


----------



## Big Phil

Doc Hepner said:


> Hey Mark...I will be there Saturday. I have to work at Larry's Sunday.


Your not going to the HARC race?


----------



## JammInChris

Has the new layout been drawn up? If so, can we get a glimpse


----------



## mmorrow

still working on the layout.


----------



## Doc Hepner

The only day I can help would be Saturday. I don't normally race at the River Track plus I want to support my local track.


----------



## ayrroger

You need to support all houston tracks. Not just one. If everyone did that, we would only have one track in houston or have a weak turnout at club races.


----------



## katjim00

ayrroger said:


> You need to support all houston tracks. Not just one. If everyone did that, we would only have one track in houston or have a weak turnout at club races.


Roger that is one of the smartest things you have ever said. You might get a point for that one.

+1 support all the tracks. They are there for you and if you don't go they won't be there


----------



## Doc Hepner

Not that have to explain my position but I believe your comment, Roger, deserves a reply. Unlike sponsored racers, I have to pay out of my pocket for the vehicles I race. Maintenance of these vehicles to keep them race worthy is a consideration I must take in order for me to continue to participate in a hobby I have enjoyed for over 25 years. My choice of running at a track or not running at a track has to do with the amount of time and COST associated with maintaining these vehicles and still stay within my budget. As we all know, some tracks are harder on vehicles than others. I believe in supporting all local tracks but if running at that track is going to cost more than my budget can afford, I choose not to race at that track. Gulf Coast Raceway is far easier on vehicles than most if not all tracks in the Houston area. Mike's has always been a great place to race, has a great staff and any chance I get to support their efforts to include missing a race, I will be more than happy to take.


----------



## Verti goat

Good luck with your rebuild. I know how much hard work and time it takes to move that dirt!! At least you don't have to pump your track after every rain like us and River...


----------



## ayrroger

So if a track opens closer to your house and is just as easy on your car, you will quit racing at mikes? A few bearing and parts here and there is much cheaper than tires every other club race. I consider mikes my home track, but I won't get any faster racing at the same track every weekend...


----------



## mmorrow

ok who stole Rogers user name and pass word?


----------



## ayrroger

Your mom... sound more like me?


----------



## mmorrow

I thought it was Frostys mom.


----------



## ayrroger

Your mom is hotter. Good thing she looks nothing like you!


----------



## katjim00

Could you picture marks hair on a woman.....lmfao


----------



## slickrick

Doc Hepner said:


> Not that have to explain my position but I believe your comment, Roger, deserves a reply. Unlike sponsored racers, I have to pay out of my pocket for the vehicles I race. Maintenance of these vehicles to keep them race worthy is a consideration I must take in order for me to continue to participate in a hobby I have enjoyed for over 25 years. My choice of running at a track or not running at a track has to do with the amount of time and COST associated with maintaining these vehicles and still stay within my budget. As we all know, some tracks are harder on vehicles than others. I believe in supporting all local tracks but if running at that track is going to cost more than my budget can afford, I choose not to race at that track. Gulf Coast Raceway is far easier on vehicles than most if not all tracks in the Houston area. Mike's has always been a great place to race, has a great staff and any chance I get to support their efforts to include missing a race, I will be more than happy to take.


+1 I agree with doc here. I like Mike's and Vertigo because the layouts are compatiable with 1/8 and 1/10
racing and the locations aren't to bad. River track is located too far for me to drive and is not SC truck friendly. Tracks don't have to be car abusive to be fun.

Don't understand the logic of supporting a track that doesn't meet my particular interests just to keep it in business. Its just the opposite, the track needs to appeal to more peoples interest so that it creates more business for it's self.


----------



## JammInChris

slickrick said:


> Its just the opposite, the track needs to appeal to more peoples interest so that it creates more business for it's self.


+1


----------



## ayrroger

Like I said earlier, replacing a couple parts and bearings here and there is a lot cheaper than a set of tires every other weekend. River track and vertigo are both very easy on tires. Mikes is still my favorite track, but I try to show love for everyone. Boring and you don't get any faster if you run on the same track every weekend.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

did this thread REALLY go in this direction!?!?!?!?


----------



## Gary

Yea guys, lets not let this escalate into a "This track is better than that track" debate.


----------



## mmorrow

I would appreciate anyone help.

Thanks


----------



## ayrroger

I was thinking that too courtney. But that kinda bothered me. I've said what I wanted to. I'm done...


----------



## ayrroger

biff, i was arguing the opposite. i want every track to succeed. im not upset at all. i was just trying to make a point and help the racing "scene".

I will be there markie mark!


----------



## Gary

ayrroger said:


> biff, i was arguing the opposite. i want every track to succeed. im not upset at all. i was just trying to make a point and help the racing "scene".
> 
> I will be there markie mark!


It's all good bro! The topic is about a new layout at Mikes, and should be kept so.

Now, another thread on how to promote tracks and racing, is very welcomed here!


----------



## mmorrow

Roger you are just trying to get to 50 post so that you to can be a Rep HO.


----------



## ayrroger

hahaha. you caught me. its taken me since 2005 to get up to 25 posts... i need rep help!


----------



## mmorrow

u will never catch me. hahahahaha


----------



## ayrroger

no way. for once i cant catch you at something. now i know how you feel all the time...hahahahaha :biggrin:


----------



## mmorrow

lmao.


----------



## insaneracin2003

I will try to be there Mark....


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

We have improved the sound system today! and yes i will be their to help with the track! hopefully the weather will be good for us! :texasflag


----------



## Big Phil

You guys sound like a bunch of women..lol


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

just noticed i have rodger beat on post!


----------



## Big Phil

Because your a






:biggrin:


----------



## ayrroger

Everyone that has more posts than me, deserves that sign. Which is everyone...


----------



## Snowmonkey

Waite a minute Roger you used to only race at K&M and that was it you would go across town to support other tracks. Geezer you have a short memory


----------



## mmorrow

Roger how many races do you run a year again? 5 or 6 maybe.


----------



## mmorrow

mr 0 for 09


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Umm.... you got like 1500 post whats that make you!:biggrin:


----------



## Big Phil

Mark and thomas both make good points..Well maybe not but they are making me laugh.haha


----------



## Big Phil

Jeremy Cupps said:


> Umm.... you got like 1500 post whats that make you!:biggrin:


No doubt I'm a post whore.. :rotfl:


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

you got the layout done yet mark!


----------



## Big Phil

Jeremy Cupps said:


> you got the layout done yet mark!


 Right come on mark...:work: Think big jumps..


----------



## mmorrow

still working on it.
It will be done this weekend


----------



## ayrroger

I always raced at different tracks. I never just raced at just k&m. I raced at fastrak, j's, mammoth(before your time), reflex/performance, m&m, area 51, pearland..... and I traveled then more than I do now.


----------



## katjim00

ayrroger said:


> ..... and I traveled then more than I do now.


LOL yep you used to travel more but that was when daddy was paying for it. I guess you found out its a lot harder to afford to play with a truck note, rent, bills, and a wife. Those were some fun times though.


----------



## ayrroger

That is correct. Lot harder to do that now.


----------



## Graydog328

Big Phil said:


> Right come on mark...:work: Think big jumps..


:cheers:


----------



## Smiley

Nice BIG Jumps!!!!


----------



## jbranham50

Dam! Who made Mr. Burns mad? lol


----------



## slickrick

Smiley said:


> Nice BIG Jumps!!!!


Not too big, SC trucks will be running on the track also.

I thought "big jumps" were for bashers, anyway... Also you already got River track if you feel the need to tear your stuff up.

lol


----------



## jbranham50

"Also you already got River track if you feel the need to tear your stuff up."

Wow you must have not read much in this thread....lol


When did SC trucks become a class at the Pro Series?

The way I see it is SC racing with the big cars is fine for a BIG race as long as your racing at at place like N-Control because they have the back track for the smaller cars. This may lame the racing for the big cars because with the SC class running with them youre going to have to scale down the track and then it becomes micky mouse for the 1/8 cars. You can't make the jumps too big, the track to technical and so on.

Everyone here has seen what its done to the layout at Mike's, its flat with a couple of speed bumps. This is fine and I don't care for club racing but the 1/8 class is still the bigger class at these races and its what the Pro-Series was built on(I know the SC class is growing) so the track should resemble these a little more at the bigger races.

Also what's happening at Mike's is the layouts are scaled down to cater to SC and because of this you are seeing the talent level gap closed because of a less technical track. I'm not saying make it as hard as possible but make others work to finish well, I think more satisfaction is gained if you achieve it this way.

Big jumps are fine as long as you have a good landing areas.

Just my thoughts but please share if you want.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

jbranham50 said:


> "Also you already got River track if you feel the need to tear your stuff up."
> 
> Wow you must have not read much in this thread....lol
> 
> Big is fine as long as you have a good landing areas.


+111,111,111,111,111,111.11

Last time we had a big jump at Mike's, the landing was half as tall as the jump and people were bending/breaking chassis, killing servos, breaking mounting tabs off their motor cases, etc.

You guys keep talking about how rough the River Track is, I've NEVER broken a part on the quad.

And before any wise-cracks come out: I DO make the quad just about every time, I HAVE won out there, and I DO turn respectable lap times there........


----------



## jbranham50

Well that was the problem at Mike's. the landing was not built correctly, oh and I helped build that....sorry chasis breakers.

How much for the pony....lol


----------



## troytyro

Bigger jumps for sure! The past few layouts at Mikes were geared for 10th scale. We have a Pro series race next month and i would love to see a killer layout. I will try to make it out there to help out.


----------



## ayrroger

Their insurance won't cover anything if the cars jump over 6 feet high. That's kinda why they have small jumps.


----------



## slickrick

jbranham50 said:


> "Also you already got River track if you feel the need to tear your stuff up."
> 
> Wow you must have not read much in this thread....lol
> 
> When did SC trucks become a class at the Pro Series?
> 
> The way I see it is SC racing with the big cars is fine for a BIG race as long as your racing at at place like N-Control because they have the back track for the smaller cars. This may lame the racing for the big cars because with the SC class running with them youre going to have to scale down the track and then it becomes micky mouse for the 1/8 cars. You can't make the jumps too big, the track to technical and so on.
> 
> Everyone here has seen what its done to the layout at Mike's, its flat with a couple of speed bumps. This is fine and I don't care for club racing but the 1/8 class is still the bigger class at these races and its what the Pro-Series was built on(I know the SC class is growing) so the track should resemble these a little more at the bigger races.
> 
> Also what's happening at Mike's is the layouts are scaled down to cater to SC and because of this you are seeing the talent level gap closed because of a less technical track. I'm not saying make it as hard as possible but make others work to finish well, I think more satisfaction is gained if you achieve it this way.
> 
> Big jumps are fine as long as you have a good landing areas.
> 
> Just my thoughts but please share if you want.


RC signups lists SC as class for RC pro. Also, the layout I believe will be also used for the HARC race
in March, which will be running the SC classes.

The reason I got out of racing offroad 4 years ago, was the tracks were getting to difficult and too many mega jumps. Its not fun crashing all the time. I am a average driver and race mostly for fun. Don't aspire to a professional or sponsered driver. I also saw that new drivers were turned off to racing becuase it was no fun to keep crashing and running up and down from the drivers stand.
To me flowing and high speed, semi-technical track like
Mikes or Vertigo is more fun. Drivers with different skills can compete and enjoy the hobby.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

jbranham50 said:


> How much for the pony....lol


Sorry Jason, I already sold the pony over on RCTech........I edited it so there will be no further confusion LOL


----------



## JammInChris

jbranham50 said:


> Big jumps are fine as long as you have a good landing areas.


+1

And +1 to boost my post count...:idea:


----------



## jbranham50

Well then if its too hard for SC then I'm sure Phil or Jeremy can cut it down a little for the HARC races.

I'm not saying make the track super hard, it dosn't even have to be hard....maybe just medium. But the one now is not hard enough and its geard for SC not 1/8.

I'm not talking about jumps like at the River Track but give the 1/8 class something a little more interesting then a speed bump.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I've been saying this forever, and I don't understand why my advice hasn't been taken:

You can make a quad for the 1/8 buggies that the SC can turn into a double double.......it's pretty **** simple!

Forget the whoops/kickers.......Mike's dirt craters out WAY too quick to have those not become a nightmare for even pro's like JB. 

If you just HAVE to have whoops, turn them into 6 medium sized jumps......the 1/8 can triple in and ? the rest of the way, and the SC's can double-double-double their way through it. PLEASE make something like this..........I've been waiting for a flowing jump section like we see in the So-Cal track videos forever!

Scrap the roller jumps going into the turns....they serve no purpose and they are FAR from technical.

Might also be helpful to have the straight in the lane in front of the drivers stand, rather than on the opposite side.

That's my suggestions............but Maybe Mark wasn't even asking


----------



## ayrroger

If they make it easy and fast for SC class, it will get boring very fast. A technical track doesn't get old as fast and makes you a better driver. Everyone has to race on the same track.


----------



## mmorrow

keep trying roger. you are almost there. to bad no will give you any rep. hahahah

First off we will do the best we can. If anyone has input I encourage you to come help. I have ideas that I have kicked around with a few people, but nothing is set in clay yet. 

What I can tell you is that this layout will be more technical than the last couple.
Like CV said a double double double, or if you choose a triple triple. Not to big but just right.


----------



## slickrick

Courtney Vaughan said:


> I've been saying this forever, and I don't understand why my advice hasn't been taken:
> 
> You can make a quad for the 1/8 buggies that the SC can turn into a double double.......it's pretty **** simple!
> 
> Forget the whoops/kickers.......Mike's dirt craters out WAY too quick to have those not become a nightmare for even pro's like JB.
> 
> If you just HAVE to have whoops, turn them into 6 medium sized jumps......the 1/8 can triple in and ? the rest of the way, and the SC's can double-double-double their way through it. PLEASE make something like this..........I've been waiting for a flowing jump section like we see in the So-Cal track videos forever!
> 
> Scrap the roller jumps going into the turns....they serve no purpose and they are FAR from technical.
> 
> Might also be helpful to have the straight in the lane in front of the drivers stand, rather than on the opposite side.
> 
> That's my suggestions............but Maybe Mark wasn't even asking


+1


----------



## ayrroger

I'm working on it mark...

As we said when we did layouts at k&m, only people that can complain about the layout are the ones who built it. If you want something different or just improve something on the track, come help build it.


----------



## ayrroger

I'm working on it mark...

As we said when we did layouts at k&m, only people that can complain about the layout are the ones who built it. If you want something different or just improve something on the track, come help build it.


----------



## nvanderpool

*Layout*

Roger I think you just st-st-st uttered on you last post. :walkingsm

Mark even I have more rep than Roger I just can't find time to post!

If I wasn't stuck at a volleyball tournament all weekened I would come help on Sunday. Isn't that the same weekend as the icebreaker at Indy?


----------



## jbranham50

Roger, you don't get any rep points for stuttering....lol


----------



## jbranham50

Da*n you Nick! The only time youre fast....


----------



## ayrroger

Cell phone glitch....


----------



## nvanderpool

*Fast?*

Jason as witnessed now on this post I am getting faster and you my friend are slowing down!!!:spineyes:


----------



## mmorrow

JB just told me on the phone he is getting slower. lol
maybe it is ture. looks like Nick is TQ lol


----------



## GoFaster

ayrroger said:


> I'm working on it mark...
> 
> As we said when we did layouts at k&m, only people that can complain about the layout are the ones who built it. If you want something different or just improve something on the track, come help build it.


I don't complain and don't help with the track. lol I don't care what the track is like. It will be the same track for everyone to race on. If we have a flat surface with two cones to go around, I'd race that too.

I am grateful for everyone that takes their time to work on the track. Do I think the track should be built by volunteers? NO, but it is what it is and I grateful for those that do it.

-Ron


----------



## jbranham50

Well said Ron.

And I did tell Mark I was getting slower.

"Jason as witnessed now on this post I am getting faster and you my friend are slowing down!!!"

Man that hurts coming from a guy who wears a flashlight on his head to work on his car. lol


----------



## ayrroger

Hahaha. He wil have a hudy light next time we see him. 

Ron complains a lot, but he doesn't complain about the tracks. (Short course champ).


----------



## nvanderpool

*Hudy*

I always have more Hudy stuff than Jason!!! Ralph and Rocco hook me up because "i'm good enough and gosh darn it people like me" Oh and I also pay for it!!!!!:cop:

Branham just wait till your 44 and have three daughters, a flashlight on my head is the least of my worries!!!!!


----------



## Big Phil

slickrick said:


> RC signups lists SC as class for RC pro. Also, the layout I believe will be also used for the HARC race
> in March, which will be running the SC classes.
> 
> The reason I got out of racing offroad 4 years ago, was the tracks were getting to difficult and too many mega jumps. Its not fun crashing all the time. I am a average driver and race mostly for fun. Don't aspire to a professional or sponsered driver. I also saw that new drivers were turned off to racing becuase it was no fun to keep crashing and running up and down from the drivers stand.
> To me flowing and high speed, semi-technical track like
> Mikes or Vertigo is more fun. Drivers with different skills can compete and enjoy the hobby.


Thats what most ask for..A level field makes for way better racing i agree..We need it to be a challange for the pro series but not retarded.


----------



## Snowmonkey

You is retarded


----------



## ayrroger

Phil has a way with words.....


----------



## jbranham50

Thomas, I have always wondered but have never asked but what the heck is a Snowmonkey and why do you call yourself that?

Phillip, I think the layout at the track now is perfect for what Mike's does on a week to week basis but we are having a State Championship series race in a few weeks with 180+ people on the way. We need to have a State Championship style track in place for it, after it can go back to the way Mike's caters to its customers.

I have no problem with the way the track is now for club races/HARC races. It is meant to be fun and at a level to suit more of a entry level customer (like Snowmonkey). The SC's have been great for the hobby because they are easy to sell, play with and maintain.....I get it.

Nick, Rocco told me why it is you get all the cool Hudy stuff but I will never show up to RCA with a pink thong bikini on nor will I give Ralph a lap dance while Rocco talks dirty to me. That's gross dude!!


----------



## JammInChris

ayrroger said:


> Phil has a way with words.....


+1

And again, +1 to boost my post counth:


----------



## JammInChris

I actually liked the last track except for the part of the track where my car would dissappear because the big burm blocked my view (I'm short, don't think the tall guys had that problem). The part coming up to pit row could have done without the little bump turn kick out burm deal...would have been cool to have a nice run up to a quad double or tripple double (small for us SC guys and big for the 1/8 scale guys) with a nice landing ramp. 

It seems sometimes a real technical track takes away from some of the flow. just my thoughts...


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Have you guys seen the track they are having the worlds at! I wish we could do a layout like that! check out neo buggy!:biggrin:


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

We should have this layout!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

Would be awsome! dont you guys think!


----------



## Gary

Is that blue groove?


----------



## JammInChris

A slightly shrunken down version of Revelation Raceway would be cool. There area is 200ft x 100ft. Pictures of the track can be found here:

http://www.revrace.com/


----------



## nvanderpool

*Fantasies*

Jason,

There you go again confusing your fantasies with reality, the fact that you could even print something like that grosses me out.

Mark I am begging can I please catch a ride with you next weekend to Austin The thought of riding with Branham in a car for 3 hours scares me to death after that post!

Wow! my new Hudy keyboard types real well!!!!


----------



## mmorrow

I love the way this thread has gone. we are over 1100 views.
I hope we can get this much help. The rebuild will go very well if that is the case.
If you think JB makes u nervous you should try riding with Thomas and JB. lol


----------



## Snowmonkey

Thats why i use Snowmonkey hehe
and i have no way to change it


----------



## Tol Thomas

All you guys are funny. Shoot, I have been racing around Houston since 1989(biff and Terry Schmitt can accound for that) and have helped build a lot of track(way too many). Everyone sees these tracks around the world and want Mikes to make one like it, I hate to bring the bad news, *IT CAN NOT HAPPEN*. There just is not enough room. You ask for a Quad for the 1/8 scaler to lift off, if we had one the size of the River Track we will have 4 straight shoot runs(COUNT THEM 5 turns with 3 of them 180's). WILL THIS BE FUN? NO. We have enough room for 4 maybe 5 lanes across the track, not 6 or 8(need to be even unless they cross somewhere). Rhythm sections can happen but will more than likely have to have a turn in them somewhere. Roger brought up another point, THE OWNER will NOT allow jumps where the vehicles can hit someone in the head, NO EXCEPTIONS. Jason as much as you want a technical track, there are only about 40 or so out of the 180+ people coming to this race that will be able to navigate anything technical. Last year we had a technical track for the pro series state race(if I remember right, you and mark and I designed and built it with the help of other people) and even most of the top drivers complained about it. The Worlds track mentioned earlier is BLACK because the coated the surface with DIESEL and VEGETABLE OIL(something they are saying keeps the dust down but is medium to low traction. I am sure Mark will come up with a compromise of technical and easy combined so everyone can enjoy the track(all vehicles).

Roger where was this mommoth track located? I don't remember it, was it the one off 45 north that was here for about 2 months?


----------



## ayrroger

It was in pasadena literally right down the street from j's. Was an indoor track that ran mostly electric but had a few 1/10th gas trucks. Had an outdoor drag stip on side.


----------



## nelson6500

This should be easier to read

All you guys are funny. Shoot, I have been racing around Houston since 1989(biff and Terry Schmitt can accound for that) and have helped build a lot of track(way too many). Everyone sees these tracks around the world and want Mikes to make one like it, I hate to bring the bad news, *IT CAN NOT HAPPEN*. There just is not enough room. You ask for a Quad for the 1/8 scaler to lift off, if we had one the size of the River Track we will have 4 straight shoot runs(COUNT THEM 5 turns with 3 of them 180's). WILL THIS BE FUN? NO. We have enough room for 4 maybe 5 lanes across the track, not 6 or 8(need to be even unless they cross somewhere). Rhythm sections can happen but will more than likely have to have a turn in them somewhere. Roger brought up another point, THE OWNER will NOT allow jumps where the vehicles can hit someone in the head, NO EXCEPTIONS. Jason as much as you want a technical track, there are only about 40 or so out of the 180+ people coming to this race that will be able to navigate anything technical. Last year we had a technical track for the pro series state race(if I remember right, you and mark and I designed and built it with the help of other people) and even most of the top drivers complained about it. The Worlds track mentioned earlier is BLACK because the coated the surface with DIESEL and VEGETABLE OIL(something they are saying keeps the dust down but is medium to low traction. I am sure Mark will come up with a compromise of technical and easy combined so everyone can enjoy the track(all vehicles).

 Roger where was this mommoth track located? I don't remember it, was it the one off 45 north that was here for about 2 months?


----------



## modad

Would like to help, but will be out of the country for 10 days


----------



## Big Phil

ayrroger said:


> Phil has a way with words.....


Sorry it was my day off it rained all day all i could do was surf the net and drink a few beers..:cheers: I don't mind a tough track but we don't wanna run off the newer racers that show up every sat with one thats to hard..I've had more postive comments about our current layout than any other. No one want's to get laped 3 or 4 times in a race. When we build we need to hear everyone not just a hand full of fast guys.


----------



## jbranham50

Lol @ Nick. 

Jeremy, That track they are racing on for the Worlds is unbelievable but like Tol said there is just not enough room to scale that one down, but it sure would be nice.

Tol, I understand but when I say technical I don't mean impossible just something with character that's all. The problem with the track we built for the State was the big jump that shot you too high that had a difficult landing and was causing things to break. We learned are lesson from that and that is with the surface at Mike's you can't make a high flying jump. 

How about some rythm sections, burms (like the one there), off camber turns, whoops you know stuff to give some character? None of that sounds super technical??

Whatever is built I'm not going to complain about, I'm just going to come and race. I'm sure Mark will do an awesome job.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

same here.....you'll NEVER catch me lodging complaints about a having a place to race that I didn't build myself!

Like JB said, Mark is in the know........he'll come up with something good.

(but I want my six-jump rythm section dangit!!!)


----------



## Big Phil

jbranham50 said:


> Lol @ Nick.
> 
> Jeremy, That track they are racing on for the Worlds is unbelievable but like Tol said there is just not enough room to scale that one down, but it sure would be nice.
> 
> Tol, I understand but when I say technical I don't mean impossible just something with character that's all. The problem with the track we built for the State was the big jump that shot you too high that had a difficult landing and was causing things to break. We learned are lesson from that and that is with the surface at Mike's you can't make a high flying jump.
> 
> How about some rythm sections, burms (like the one there), off camber turns, whoops you know stuff to give some character? None of that sounds super technical??
> 
> Whatever is built I'm not going to complain about, I'm just going to come and race. I'm sure Mark will do an awesome job.


What he said except the woops..God i hate woops.:rotfl: Who here really likes them?


----------



## JammInChris

Big Phil said:


> What he said except the woops..God i hate woops. Who here really likes them?


I like woops, especially when I see you lawn dart on them! :rotfl:


----------



## Big Phil

JammInChris said:


> I like woops, especially when I see you lawn dart on them! :rotfl:


 I was waiting on someone to say that..Dam woops.haha


----------



## Snowmonkey

We need Woops learn how to do them Phil


----------



## slickrick

Big Phil said:


> What he said except the woops..God i hate woops.:rotfl: Who here really likes them?


What's even worse than hoops, is boops. The small boob like mounds of dirt spaced out like woops.


----------



## Gary

Tol Thomas said:


> All you guys are funny. Shoot, I have been racing around Houston since 1989(biff and Terry Schmitt can accound for that) and have helped build a lot of track(way too many). Everyone sees these tracks around the world and want Mikes to make one like it, I hate to bring the bad news, *IT CAN NOT HAPPEN*. There just is not enough room. You ask for a Quad for the 1/8 scaler to lift off, if we had one the size of the River Track we will have 4 straight shoot runs(COUNT THEM 5 turns with 3 of them 180's). WILL THIS BE FUN? NO. We have enough room for 4 maybe 5 lanes across the track, not 6 or 8(need to be even unless they cross somewhere). Rhythm sections can happen but will more than likely have to have a turn in them somewhere. Roger brought up another point, THE OWNER will NOT allow jumps where the vehicles can hit someone in the head, NO EXCEPTIONS. Jason as much as you want a technical track, there are only about 40 or so out of the 180+ people coming to this race that will be able to navigate anything technical. Last year we had a technical track for the pro series state race(if I remember right, you and mark and I designed and built it with the help of other people) and even most of the top drivers complained about it. The Worlds track mentioned earlier is BLACK because the coated the surface with DIESEL and VEGETABLE OIL(something they are saying keeps the dust down but is medium to low traction. I am sure Mark will come up with a compromise of technical and easy combined so everyone can enjoy the track(all vehicles).
> 
> Roger where was this mommoth track located? I don't remember it, was it the one off 45 north that was here for about 2 months?


Known you since I was growing sunflowers at HRC. :help:

Ya see, I was eating sunflower seeds while corner marshalling and I guess I spit some uneatin ones out and little sunflower plants started growing on the track. :ac550:


----------



## jasonwipf

Ya, well I at least want a section like in Pac-man the 80s video game where you go off one side of the track and magically reappear on the other side.


----------



## jbranham50

Jason's on to something.....lol


----------



## Tol Thomas

Gary said:


> Known you since I was growing sunflowers at HRC. :help:
> 
> Ya see, I was eating sunflower seeds while corner marshalling and I guess I spit some uneatin ones out and little sunflower plants started growing on the track. :ac550:


the sad thing about this biff is that I actually started racing at Roadrunner off Balaire Blvd not too far from M&M(I&I back then). I loved the Oasis track, out in the woods with a TREE HOUSE hobby shop(YES TREE HOUSE).


----------



## wily

Tol Thomas said:


> the sad thing about this biff is that I actually started racing at Roadrunner off Balaire Blvd not too far from M&M(I&I back then). I loved the Oasis track, out in the woods with a TREE HOUSE hobby shop(YES TREE HOUSE).


Are you talking about the round house on stilts in Spring? Been there....Wasnt Road runner the indoor track in Belaire?

And of course Sat morning races at I&I.


----------



## Gary

Tol Thomas said:


> the sad thing about this biff is that I actually started racing at Roadrunner off Balaire Blvd not too far from M&M(I&I back then). I loved the Oasis track, out in the woods with a TREE HOUSE hobby shop(YES TREE HOUSE).


I never saw RR south, but lived around the corner from RR north on Veterans Memorial. And Oasis was on Treshwig when I lived in Humble. That was an awsome set up, just was out of the way, out of the mainstream as far as traffic goes.

The first RC race I ever saw was probably in 84-85? It was at the car show near the Astrodome. Kyle Rains tossed his radio, Tony Newhouse was there as well as ModBob....


----------



## Gary

wily said:


> Are you talking about the round house on stilts in Spring?


Yea, on Treshwig.


----------



## Big Phil

Snowmonkey said:


> We need Woops learn how to do them Phil


They never get built right..They suck. Yes it's my fault i know this. If someone can build woops that work knock yourself out..


----------



## wily

Gary said:


> Yea, on Treshwig.


Man that was a long time ago. I forgot that place existed.

RC10 and 4 minute run times....yeee haw!


----------



## slickrick

Big Phil said:


> They never get built right..They suck. Yes it's my fault i know this. If someone can build woops that work knock yourself out..


That's the first step to recovery... admitting your a woops-a-phobic.


----------



## nik77356

The ones we built for the rc pro race last year seemed to work really well. We just need to make them a little bit smaller than that.


----------



## racin_redneck

I grew up in spring and my older brother lived in a house that was in the woods directly across the street from oasis, thats where I got bit by the rc bug the first time. I always wanted to get into rc when I was younger but my mom being a single mom, we got to get the radio shack and walmart look a likes. I finally got to start playing with the decent rc cars a few years ago, but know now what my mom was talking about when she said...you wont take care of it, you'll tear it up. Im starting to enjoy it a whole lot more now that Im not tearing the cars up as bad as I used to. Oasis was a pretty neat place, and the guys there never had any problem with a couple young kids from the neighborhood coming to watch them race around the tracks and flip the cars over when they needed to be. My younger brother and I used to brag to our other friends that we got to be "honorary turn marshalls for a big race".


----------



## wily

Bump!

Will we have access to the track the week of the race on the 6th and then before the 13th?


----------



## Big Phil

wily said:


> Bump!
> 
> Will we have access to the track the week of the race on the 6th and then before the 13th?


The track will be closed the week of the pre worlds. Sorry not my call.


----------



## Big Phil

racin_redneck said:


> I grew up in spring and my older brother lived in a house that was in the woods directly across the street from oasis, thats where I got bit by the rc bug the first time. I always wanted to get into rc when I was younger but my mom being a single mom, we got to get the radio shack and walmart look a likes. I finally got to start playing with the decent rc cars a few years ago, but know now what my mom was talking about when she said...you wont take care of it, you'll tear it up. Im starting to enjoy it a whole lot more now that Im not tearing the cars up as bad as I used to. Oasis was a pretty neat place, and the guys there never had any problem with a couple young kids from the neighborhood coming to watch them race around the tracks and flip the cars over when they needed to be. My younger brother and I used to brag to our other friends that we got to be "honorary turn marshalls for a big race".


Times are different now if some kid got hurt at the track his parent's would prob sue my boss...So racers only on the track. And the golden arrow was the s**t i loved mine how about the tyco bandit..Goodtimes Goodtimes.


----------



## Doc Hepner

Phil...What time are you planning on starting the build Saturday?


----------



## slickrick

Big Phil said:


> Times are different now if some kid got hurt at the track his parent's would prob sue my boss...So racers only on the track.


I noticed last Saturday there were several kids playing on the drivers stand and in pits under the drivers stand, that were not driving. Very distracting when your trying to practice. Also I just knew one of them would fall down the stairs and get hurt. Very dangerous.


----------



## ayrroger

Doc, we are planning on getting there around 9:00.


----------



## 4merstatechamp

Guys, I wanted to let you know I want to be there to help, but Missy and I had Lap-Band surgery Thursday, and we aren't suppose to be doing heavy activities. I'll be thinking about what a great job you will do!


----------



## Snowmonkey

you both had sugery what did you get a two for one deal or what?


----------



## Big Phil

slickrick said:


> I noticed last Saturday there were several kids playing on the drivers stand and in pits under the drivers stand, that were not driving. Very distracting when your trying to practice. Also I just knew one of them would fall down the stairs and get hurt. Very dangerous.


That won't happen again. Sorry about that.


----------



## mmorrow

9 sounds good to me.

bring any shovels rakes or anything that might be help full.

The layout is done
It will be a change to most. hahahahaha


----------



## mmorrow

oh yea Roger only 10 more post and you can get off to some rep. lol


----------



## JammInChris

mmorrow said:


> 9 sounds good to me.
> 
> bring any shovels rakes or anything that might be help full.
> 
> The layout is done
> It will be a change to most. hahahahaha


I'd like to help on the day it would be most needed...would that be Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## Doc Hepner

Hey Mark...If you are referring to me, I am not worried about rep points. This is just a great way to recieve/transmit information without calling everybody and his uncle. I'm not sure what rep points actually mean or what it gets you but I do know you guys like to get them and even have contests as to who has the most. Is that like a status thing to see who's the best?


----------



## ayrroger

Chris, Saturday would be the most helpful going to try and get it done in one day.

Doc, mark was making fun of me. Not a very good attempt though....


----------



## wily

Dam* Mark...be clear who you are bashing!


----------



## nik77356

ayrroger said:


> Doc, mark was making fun of me. Not a very good attempt though....


When is he ever good at making fun of someone?


----------



## Big Phil

Doc Hepner said:


> Hey Mark...If you are referring to me, I am not worried about rep points. This is just a great way to recieve/transmit information without calling everybody and his uncle. I'm not sure what rep points actually mean or what it gets you but I do know you guys like to get them and even have contests as to who has the most. Is that like a status thing to see who's the best?


You cash in rep points for new tires.


----------



## mmorrow

Anyone that can help on Sat. would be better than Sunday. like Roger *A*. said if we have enough we can do it in one day. I think if we can get it done on this weekend we might be able to run on it Sunday after noon. At least who ever helps work on it can run on it. ; )


----------



## Smiley

Shoud have a good crowd to help out! I'll be there around 9am. Roger A. is actually going to do "Manual Labor"! lol!!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Smiley you guys aren't racing at the River this weekend?


----------



## ayrroger

Wow smiley, that was a good one. I could tell you took a lot of thought in that one. Do you have a job?


----------



## Smiley

CV- Nope, Going to go help out Mikes with the rebuild. Getting ready for the RC Pro State Series.

Roger- Blah, Blah! See you saturday.


----------



## ayrroger

Didn't think so.


----------



## Big Phil

I'm going to be there at 9 if i don't die before then I've had a bad week..lol


----------



## ayrroger

Ill give you a big hug in the morning phil!


----------



## Big Phil

ayrroger said:


> Ill give you a big hug in the morning phil!


----------



## Smiley

Ah, How nice!


----------



## ayrroger

*new layout*


----------



## Gary

Momentum is thy friend!


----------



## B4Maz

ayrroger said:


>


nice rhythm section


----------



## Jeremy Cupps

I wanted to Thank everyone that came out today!!!!!!!! You guys are awsome!!!!!!!!! This track is going to be fun!!!!! the State series race has 220 entries as of today so get ready for some racin!


----------



## Smiley

Going to be a very fun track! It was nice to have all the help today, Usually we only have 5 or 6 people. I dont think we have ever got this much done in one day.


----------



## JammInChris

Was there for a bit today, fun to see the track take shape from a drawing to the real deal.

It's a real challenging, technical track and definitely tailored to 8th scale. Going be a wild ride for us SCT trucks...no doubt.

Would be nice to have a few more fast shoots rather than jumps everywhere there is a shoot or short strait. With that said, I understand the reason for it being built the way it is and can appreciate it for the challenge it will bring.  :cheers: Good job guys.


----------



## nik77356

Thanks again for everyone that came out today. We got a lot done. The track is shaping up great. It will make for some awesome racing on the 13th.


----------



## griz

*Pre Worlds*

I'd like to grab some footage from the Pre-Worlds. Who do I talk to? I want to make sure everything is ok before driving so I don't come back with no footage like a couple of years ago.

Griz


----------



## kstoracing

Phill, should have the needed info.


----------



## Big Phil

griz said:


> I'd like to grab some footage from the Pre-Worlds. Who do I talk to? I want to make sure everything is ok before driving so I don't come back with no footage like a couple of years ago.
> 
> Griz


Talk to Jeremy Cupps.


----------



## griz

*What is his handle*

What does he go by on this board?

Griz


----------



## Tol Thomas

Phil, I got signed up ion RC Sign up, just need to show paid now.


----------



## Big Phil

Tol Thomas said:


> Phil, I got signed up ion RC Sign up, just need to show paid now.


Jeremy will prob update it in the morning.


----------



## mmorrow

The rebuild went very well. We had about 14 people up there at one point.
Roger A, Tol, Roger H, Smiley, Dan, Paul, Chris, Nick, Phil, Thomas, Matt M, Herb, Raymond, Robert, and Chris the Donut man. 

Thank you all. We got done with everything we needed to do. 
The only thing left is to lay the pipe, and repack a few jumps which we will do next weekend (Sunday).

I think this layout is going to test us. I can not wait to see every ones' face when they see it. We have a 110' rhythm section, elevation changes, triples, a switch back, moguls, and we are going the opposite direction. ; )

The track will be kept wet all week, so don't even think about going up there to run on it. In addition, the on road preworlds are going on this week and they do not want anyone running on the off road track. Even if you have spectrum do not ask.


----------



## Doc Hepner

This track is definitely going to be a challenge. I'm looking forward to it. Thanks Mark for designing it and thanks to everyone who helped build it. It's good to run on a challenging track. It better developes your driving/setup skills. I just hope Mitch doesn't get too crazy with it and start breaking parts.


----------



## mmorrow

We all need to work with our less experienced drivers and teach them to slow down and hit there lines.
Mitch, Ty, etc. I think it would really help all of us in the long run. ; )


----------



## ayrroger

Well said roger h. Completely agree!


----------



## Big Phil

mmorrow said:


> We all need to work with our less experienced drivers and teach them to slow down and hit there lines.
> Mitch, Ty, Mark, etc. I think it would really help all of us in the long run. ; )


There i fixed it.


----------

